# Skid steer front door



## Dan R 4000 (Nov 15, 2014)

Where do I purchase a Lexan front door for my Bobcat S250 the dealer wants way to much.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan R 4000;2107860 said:


> Where do I purchase a Lexan front door for my Bobcat S250 the dealer wants way to much.


Ebay
___________


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the real factory glass with wiper motor ... NO METAL frame cause it rotted out.


----------



## curbtocurb (Jan 31, 2016)

snocrete;2107878 said:


> Ebay
> ___________


I have a door with glass in good shape off of a 205 with wiper washer box will fit your unit


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I did find the frame in garage, but it tweaked. It's all off my S250


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hopefully this will help

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2107768#post2107768


----------



## Dan R 4000 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dan R 4000;2107860 said:


> Where do I purchase a Lexan front door for my Bobcat S250 the dealer wants way to much.


Thanks for the help but the glass needs to be lexan for stones hitting it you know bullet proof glass :redbounce


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dan R 4000;2108614 said:


> Thanks for the help but the glass needs to be lexan for stones hitting it you know bullet proof glass :redbounce


Why are stones hitting your glass???


----------

